# tellin females apart?



## bmatt8 (Nov 8, 2004)

How can you tell if you have a female and or a male pirhana?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558 here b4 peopel get all over u


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

bmatt8 said:


> How can you tell if you have a female and or a male pirhana?
> [snapback]907805[/snapback]​


Unfortunately There is no way you would know maybe till you see them breed!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

the only way is to cut them open.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> the only way is to cut them open.
> [snapback]912105[/snapback]​


cut them open??? are you serious?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i dont mean when they are alive but there are no external features that would indicate male or female only internal organs. so when one is dead you could cut it open and find out.


----------

